# Error: Unable to determine your location



## Virus4762 (Nov 8, 2015)

Whenever I try to sign in to Uber partner I get the message "Error: Unable to determine your location". I'm really surprised more people aren't having this problem because my girlfriend and I are both having it. So here's the story: my girlfriend and I share a phone; she has a Samsung; even though her GPS was switched to "on" and google maps could locate her she got the error message everytime she tried to sign in. She bought her phone in China so we thought that maybe her phone was just messed up because of that. After doing a lot of research on which phone I should buy, I ended up ordering another phone off amazon just so I could do Uber. I waited about 5 days for the phone to arrive and then found out that I couldn't use the phone for Uber (it was a Windows phone - even though I did a lot of research on phones, it never crossed my mind to see if Windows phones could download the Uber partner app). I ended up returning that phone and decided to go to Best Buy to buy the cheapest Android phone there. I ended up buying a Blu Advanced 4.0 and went through all the trouble of setting up that phone and installing Uber Partner on there. I was so excited because I though, after ALL the trouble, I could finally start using Uber. When I try to sign in Uber Partners with that phone though I get the same error message that my girlfriend got on her Samsung ("Error: Unable to determine your location"). I've made sure the GPS is turned ON and it is; and obviously I do have an Uber account that's been approved. I thought that maybe it couldn't do Uber because it's such a cheap phone but, reading online, I see that a lot of people drive for Uber with a really cheap phone. I really can't figure out how to stop getting the error and I'm really upset about it. If anyone could please help me I'd be eternally grateful.


----------



## ogun (Aug 19, 2015)

Im having the same problem!!


----------



## Virus4762 (Nov 8, 2015)

ogun said:


> Im having the same problem!!


What kind of phone are you using?


----------



## Virus4762 (Nov 8, 2015)

This problem isn't because I don't have a data plan, is it? I'm using Wifi at my house to try and sign in and, once I get it figured out, will sign up for a data plan. That shouldn't be causing a problem, should it?


----------



## ogun (Aug 19, 2015)

ZTE obsisidian i just bought the phone. I didnt have this problem with my iphone 4s. I am capped out on my data as well but i still have it at slow speeds.


----------



## Virus4762 (Nov 8, 2015)

ogun said:


> ZTE obsisidian i just bought the phone. I didnt have this problem with my iphone 4s. I am capped out on my data as well but i still have it at slow speeds.


Maybe Uber doesn't work with cheap phones...? That's weird though because I've read about a lot of people with cheap phones being able to use Uber.


----------



## ogun (Aug 19, 2015)

im researching it has something to do with google play services try updating yours my phone wont let me. if i goto maps my gps will load but now it isnt. i also notice uber isnt requesting my location.


----------



## ogun (Aug 19, 2015)

1. unlink your gmail reboot and relink your email
2. update google play services


----------



## Virus4762 (Nov 8, 2015)

ogun said:


> 1. unlink your gmail reboot and relink your email
> 2. update google play services


I went to Best Buy and returned the BLU Advance 4.0. I bought a Motorola Moto E Second Gen and am STILL getting the same error message. I checked and Google Play is up to date. I'm getting really frustrated here...Hey, do you have an unlocked phone? Every phone that I've had this problem with (3 now) has been unlocked. Maybe Uber can't locate your phone if it's unlocked? TBH that make absolutely no f'ing sense but it's the only thing I can think of that I'm doing differently than everyone else.


----------



## nostrils (Nov 1, 2015)

Check you have not exceeded your data limit on your data plan, some people only have 1gb per month and the uber app gobbles that up pretty quick


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a 2gb plan & never ever get close to using all the data & it is only used for Uber. There could be something about phone being unlocked as my Samsung is unlocked & have the same problem occasionally. Perhaps you have other aps running in the background that conflict sometimes? I sometimes have a rideshare timer running & when it is running I sometimes have problems with Uber app or maps freezing.


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

Get a Samsung Galaxy Core Prime. I got mine for $139 at a t-mobile store. Only added $5 to my monthly bill. Been using it since my 2nd night Ubering. Works like a charm


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You don't have a data plan??? How on Earth do you expect to get pings without a data plan?

Location services uses GPS & your cell phone/data/wifi info to determine your location.

You can't Uber without a data plan unless you plan on driving inside your house. I suppose if you're in one of those cities with free city-wide wifi, it's a possibility, but you can lose connection when transitioning between wifi/cell data.


----------

